# Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?



## FrankNMS (16. August 2006)

hai folks, 

habe mich für september zum lehrgang #t  in schleswig-holstein angemeldet |bla: und möchte mich jetzt schon etwas vorbereiten.

womit kann ich das am besten machen?|kopfkrat 

danke vorab und vg, 
frank aus neumünster


----------



## Seemöwe (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hallo

Hol dir das Buch von Edmund Rehbronn.
Handbuch für den Angelfischer 35 auflage.sind die Fragen und Antworten mit drin.Oder Bei Google da findes du sicherlich auch noch was.
Gruß Seemöwe


----------



## fish4fun (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hallo,

hier gibt es auch noch ein paar Infos: http://www.fischerpruefung.de/


----------



## argon08 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

hab damals 3 dvd`s gekauft beinhaltet das ganze lehrmaterial ist auch meines wissens nach lizenzpflichtig mein damaliger prüfer hat es mir für 90€ verkauft kann es bei interesse gern weitergeben!!
inhalt ist natürlich alle lehrbereiche(mit bildern),prüfungsbögen, fischarten.


----------



## Lachsy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Die NRW prüfung als lernprogramm gibts kostenlos zum download hier

Prüfungsvorbereitung am PC für NRW

http://www.moritz-angelsport.com/new/uploads/media/Fischerpruefung.zip


----------



## DonCamile (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Am besten du meldest dich kostenlos hier an.
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php
Unter Fischerprüfung gibts alle Fragen die kannst du bis zum Erbrechen lernen.


----------



## FrankNMS (17. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

#6  thx #h 

tolle tipps!

danke, vg, frank


----------



## butzzer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Das Buch reicht völlig aus. Ein bissie drin lesen un dan hastes drauf. Für Medienvernarrte: Der Angelsimulator, is nen Computerspiel mit Prüfungstrainer un 100 Fischrezepten.;-)


----------



## FrankNMS (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

.....hat gereicht, habe heute bestanden!!!!!!! |stolz: 

bin jetzt auch dabei. na warte du dicker zander am bootssteg, jetzt kommst in den topf.... #: 

|jump:

vg, frank


----------



## EgoZocker (11. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Gratuliere und viel Spaß am Wasser! #h


----------



## rotauge88 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

auf www.fangplatz.de gibt es auch einige hilfen. aber aufpassen, ob auch wirklich DEIN bundesland angesprochen wird oder ein anderes. da gibt es nämlich teilweise unterschide zwischen den b-ländern


----------



## FrankNMS (11. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

...dankeschön an alle für die tipps !

schaut euch doch mal mein posting unter "*Mitangelvermittlung* "
an. vg, frank


----------



## HeikoMark (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hy, 

ich habe in Amazon 2-3 gebrauchte Bücher um paar Euro gekauft und vor allem das Buch mit den 600 Fragen und Antworten aller Prüfungsfragen und noch bischen http://www.pivi.de/ und www.google.de nach Tips wie zB. Fisch töten,ausnehmen usw. angeschaut. 

Wenn Du mir  Deine email mailst kann ich Dir auch email senden mit zusammengestellten Infos zusätzlich.

http://www.pivi.de/ ist auch super weil Du da online zu jedem wichtigen Fisch alle Daten auch Bildlich bekommst.

Ciaole 
HeikoMark@web.de


----------



## FrankNMS (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

...danke heiko, klasse tip!
vg, frank


----------



## Samyber (22. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hallo Frank,
ich denke du must dir über unsere Fischereischeinprüfung in S.-H. keine großartigen Gedanken machen, hier wird nun wirklich nicht viel abverlangt !
Natürlich kann es nicht schaden sich vorab ein wenig zu informieren, bei meiner Prüfung vor 5 Jahren war ich nach 15 min fertig und mußte noch die Bögen meiner Nachbarn|kopfkrat  mit ausfüllen!!

Also alles halb so wild!!


----------



## FrankNMS (23. September 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

...s.o. habe in 12min bestanden.
vg, frank


----------



## DonCamile (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*



FrankNMS schrieb:


> .....hat gereicht, habe heute bestanden!!!!!!! |stolz:
> 
> bin jetzt auch dabei. na warte du dicker zander am bootssteg, jetzt kommst in den topf.... #:
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch ,wünsche dir immer eine krumme Rute


----------



## PSyc (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hallo zusammen,

bereite mich auch so langsam auf die Fischerprüfung vor ... Habe mein Hobby aus der Kindheit neu entdeckt  ...

Nun meine Frage:

Wie schwer bzw. wie leicht ist die Prüfung in Hessen?!
Bzw. was sollte man an Grundwissen haben?! 


Oh sorry ... Ich vergass mich vorzustellen ...

Ich bin ein angehender Angler mit etwas angelerfahrung  ... Bin 22 Jahre jung, komme aus dem schönen Hessen und freu mich riesig genau wie ihr hier an bord zu sein ...


Grüße und Petri Heil

Alex


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

is ganz leicht, du solltest bloß ein paar fischarten kennen, dann bekommst du nen test mit triple choice verfahren, alles was da drinne gefrag wird ist allgemeinfwissen und nichts spezifisches, so z.B der ph gehalt von wasser und so.... also das müsste man eigentlich auch so wissen, keine angst der is echt leicht


----------



## Bebo (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Moinsen,
schön zu lesen, dass ich nicht allein erst so spät die Leidenschaft am Angeln gefunden habe. Ich hab´mit www.fangplatz.de gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da kann man die Prüfungen für NDS und NRW simulieren mit original Prüfungsfragen und für lau.
@ FrankNMS: Alles Gute zur bestandenen Prüfung und allzeit ein großes Petri!
Gruß
Ben


----------



## DonCamile (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

*http://www.vhsf.de/*

*Die Fischerprüfung in Hessen* 
Wer einen hessischen Fischereischein (Jahres-, Fünfjahres- oder Zehnjahresfischereischein) erwerben möchte, muß zuvor die staatliche Fischerprüfung ablegen (§ 28 des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes -HFischG- vom 19.12.1990, zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 1. Oktober 2002). 
Die Prüfung selbst ist in der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung und die Fischereiabgabe vom 19.12.1991, zuletzt geändert durch Verordnung vom 29. Juni 2005, geregelt. 
*Der Weg zur Fischerprüfung* 
Der Weg zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen besteht aus zwei Abschnitten:
1. dem Vorbereitungslehrgang beim Verband
2. der staatlichen Prüfung bei der Fischereibehörde.

*Der Vorbereitungslehrgang* 
Der Vorbereitungslehrgang dauert mindestens 30 Stunden und umfaßt fünf Sachgebiete:
1. Allgemeine Fischkunde
2. Spezielle Fischkunde
3. Gewässerkunde
4. Gerätekunde
5. Gesetzeskunde

Grundlage für die Ausbildung ist das "Heintges Lehr- und Lernsystem".
Während des gesamten Lehrgangs besteht Anwesenheitspflicht.
Der Lehrgang schließt mit einem schriftlichen Test unter prüfungsähnlichen Bedingungen ab. Im Test sind, wie in der späteren staatlichen Prüfung, 60 Fragen aus der rund 600 Fragen umfassenden offiziellen Fragensammlung zu beantworten, und zwar 12 aus jedem Sachgebiet. Das Testergebnis zeigt sowohl dem Prüfungsbewerber als auch dem Ausbilder, ob das Ausbildungsziel erreicht wurde. Ist dies der Fall, erhält der Prüfungsbewerber eine Bescheinigung über die erfolgreiche (!) Teilnahme am Lehrgang. Ist das Testergebnis nicht ausreichend, erhält der Prüfungsbewerber die Möglichkeit zur Nachschulung.
Die Lehrgangsgebühr beträgt  € 61,-. Hinzu kommen Kosten für Lehrgangsunterlagen (Bücher, Fragensammlung, Arbeitsmappen usw.), falls diese gewünscht werden. Welche Unterlagen im einzelnen sinnvoll sind, wird zu Beginn eines jeden Lehrgangs ausführlich erläutert.
*Die staatliche Prüfung* 
Die Prüfung ist in der Regel bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde abzulegen, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich (Kreis, kreisfreie Stadt) der Prüfungsbewerber seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt (Wohnsitz) hat. Ausnahmen sind möglich (zuständige Behörde fragen) (§ 3 Abs. 1 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Die Unterlagen für die Anmeldung sind bei der zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde erhältlich.
Der Anmeldung sind beizufügen :
1. Nachweis über die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang (§ 5 Abs. 3 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe)
2. Bescheinigung über die eingezahlte Prüfungsgebühr in Höhe von  € 30,- (§ 5 Abs. 2 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe)
3. polizeiliches Führungszeugnis, falls die Behörde ein solches verlangt (fragen!)
4. bei minderjährigen Antragstellern: Einverständniserklärung des gesetzlichen Vertreters (§ 5 Abs. 1 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe)

Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung muß der zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde mitsamt den erforderlichen Unterlagen spätestens 4 Wochen vor dem Prüfungstermin vorliegen (§ 5 Abs. 1 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe)
In der Prüfung sind 60 Fragen aus der staatlichen Fragensammlung zu beantworten, und zwar 12 aus jedem Sachgebiet (§ 6 Abs. 2 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Der Prüfling hat die Prüfung bestanden, wenn er mindestens 45 Fragen richtig beantwortet hat. Dabei müssen in jedem Sachgebiet mindestens 9 Fragen richtig beantwortet sein (§ 7 Abs. 2 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Der Prüfling erhält nach erfolgreicher Prüfung ein Zeugnis mit der Bewertung "bestanden" (§ 7 Abs. 3 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Eine nicht bestandene Prüfung muß vollständig wiederholt werden (§ 9 Abs. 1 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Der Prüfling muß vor jeder Prüfungswiederholung nachweisen, daß er erneut an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang teilgenommen hat (§ 9 Abs. 2 der VO über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe).
Die Anzahl der Prüfungswiederholungen ist nicht begrenzt.
Ich hab die Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht und so leicht finde ich die nicht
man muss schon ordentlich lernen.


----------



## Mikedeluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hi Leute...

Ich habe vom 4.11-19.11.06 den Vorbereitungslehrgang zum Fischerreischein in Hanau/Hessen.Was kommt da auf mich zu?Ist die Abschlußprüfung schwer?Ist die Summe für den Lehrgang normal(106€)?Freu mich schon auf´s Wasser.........

Hoffe ich besteh das Ding!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

hi,
Habe am 24.11.06 die Prüfung in Essen bestanden.  hier ist kein Vorbereitungkurs Pflicht(habe trotzdem einen  gemacht.) Hatte dort auch einen Abschlusstest der aber auch bei negativen Ausfallen keine Auswirkung über die Zulassung zur Prüfung hatte.
Hatten auch 60 fragen aus 6 gebieten wovon mindestens 45 richtig sein mussten und pro Gebiet mindestens 6. danach aus 6 Fischbildern mindestens 4 Richtig  erkennen. der praktische Teil bestand aus dem Zusammenbau von 1 Rute aus 10 verschiedenen .

Habe sehr viel auf  ...Fangplatz.de gelernt


----------



## mike0815 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

also ich habe alle fragen bei ebay für 3€ gekauft als pdf und als ich mit allen durch war merkte ich das es die fragen für sachsen waren, meine prüfung aber in meckPomm war    


nen kurz muste ich nicht mitmachen  
gekostet hat alles ca. 55€ , prüfung, schein und ne jahreskarte ostsee


----------



## Fisch und Fun (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Kann mir jemand einen Verlag nennen wo ich mir Lernbögen und so bestellen kann?Petri P.S. Aber nur für Prüfung in NRW


----------



## fisherb00n (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Normalerweise reicht die Theorie bei einem guten Veranstalter (Lehrgang) voll aus...

Ich habe bei der "alten" Prüfung schon ein Jahr eher die Antworten von den Bögen meines Vaters gekriegt - lernen...


Praxis ist bei vielen nicht das Problem, wer in der Theorie scheitert ist einfach nur faul  (nicht persönlich nehmen, Blackout ist ein Argument)


----------



## blaster740 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung - womit am besten lernen?*

Hier ein parr zusammenfassungen von mir
Allgemien Fischkunde und Fischkrankheiten 

Documents.rar

Meeresfische
MEERESFISCHE.rar


----------

